# my pygos



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

here's a couple quickies of my shoal of five mixed pygos. i own the whole set but tern the terrible is still in exile due to a major personality disorder (not for long now though) so you've got piraya, rbps, caribe in there. all my piranhas are now living on entire fresh frozen minnows and nothing else. they eat 'em every night, two a piece a think, but it's like a blender in there. i can't see any reason to feed them anything other than whole fish for a natural and well-ronded diet. boy do i recommend those if you want to see your shoal go to defcon 3 at dinner time. the last depitcs the fish in a disgruntled clump during a water change.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

You have one of the best collections on the site. I love your piraya.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

they all look very healthy, congratulations


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks guys. law school starts in august so my fiance and i will be getting a new place. that means special order time from aga and one wicked shoal!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

your piraya is very gorgous


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> your piraya is very gorgous
> [snapback]1060794[/snapback]​


god that thing is amazing, i never knew that piraya can look like that


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

They all look great, but your Piraya.........









Did I mention that I really like your piraya


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

They are awesome and the P. piraya is absolutely amazing


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

your piraya


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Holy sh*t, is that the Piraya i sold you ????


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

ur water is so damn clear


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice pycho,s great piraya!!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

yes jerry, that is most certainly the piraya you sold me. grown half an inch since then. and the tern.........forget about it. wait till you see what that monster looks like. he's living in a 55 alone with a breeding colony of guppies and so fat he can barely swim. eats like a woodchipper too. he splased me in the face last night while i was cleaning and it was like a bucket of water in my face. he bites through nets so fast and in so many spots it's depressing. he's a good ship, so i don't bust his chops too much. my water is usually clear now that you mention it, but i'm having a ridiculous nitrate problem right now. every thing else is perfect parameter wise. oh well, i don't know if it's all the bio balls and ceramics, or the fact i feed them seven minnows every night and they crap bigger than me now. they can't be too stressed carrying on the way they do. in my case, massive water changes seem to be my only option since i can't exactly stop feeding the machine or turn the wet/dry off. more to follow on that.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

If the picture didn't have so much noise that would make a sweet wallpaper.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice!!!


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice fish!!! and aquarium set up looks good


----------

